# [Kaufberatung] Wasserpumpe D5



## ronny130286 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

nach dem ich jetzt 2x den Reinfall Alphacool VPP755 erleben durfte und mir der Support auch noch freundlich mitteilte, 
dass sie um das Problem der nicht startenden Pumpen wissen und es wohl eine neue Entwicklung geben wird, kann und will nicht auf die neue Entwicklung warten, 
nicht das bis dahin meine Hardware abraucht weil die Pumpe nicht mit anläuft.

Nun suche ich einen  neue Pumpe.

Aktuelle hatte ich 2 Stück in betracht gezogen, aber ich kann mich leider nicht entscheiden:

=> Alphacool VPP655 PWM
=> Aquacomputer D5 mit USB und Aquabus

Momentan habe ich als AGB einen Eisbecher 150ml in Verwendung somit bin ich von der D5 Reihen abhängig, überwachungstechnisch habe ich einen Aquaero6 im Einsatz.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2017)

Die Alphacool VPP 665 ohne PWM geht genauso gut.

Bei der PWM Pumpe wird ein Lüfterplatz vom Aquaero belegt, das ist bei der Aquabusvariante nicht der Fall.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## willi4000 (16. Oktober 2017)

Stimme Pelle zu, die Alphacool VPP Single ohne PWM ist sehr gut. 
Die braucht man nur einmal einstellen , meine läuft auf Stufe 2 und ich kann die nicht hören


----------



## Haarstrich (16. Oktober 2017)

Alle D5 Pumpen sind von den Abmessungen identischt, ist halt immer ne umgelabelte Xylem/Lowara D5. Wenn PWM gewünscht ist, unbedingt die AC D5 nehmen, alle anderen können am Aquaero Probleme machen, bzw nicht steuerbar sein.
Wenn man im eingebauten Zustand schlecht an den Poti der Standard D5 kommt, machen PWM oder Aquabus durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

Nur mal als bloede Frage: wieso ist die D5 so angesagt? Was macht die besser als eine DDC?


----------



## willi4000 (16. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur mal als bloede Frage: wieso ist die D5 so angesagt? Was macht die besser als eine DDC?




Weil der Themenstarter zufällig eine VPP 755 hatte und die D5 auch bei ihm ins System passt.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

War jetzt ganz abgesehen davon.
Bin bisschen aus dem Pumpenthema raus.


----------



## ronny130286 (16. Oktober 2017)

Also nehmen sich die beiden Pumpen nichts außer, dass man wahrscheinlich mit der AC D5 am Aquaero weniger "Probleme" haben wird.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich so nicht bestaetigen. Ich verwend hier eine DDC an einer Aquaero 6, im anderen, aelteren System eine DDC an einer Aquaero 5.


----------



## Bariphone (16. Oktober 2017)

Die vpp665 kann ich auch nur empfehlen ich hab die ohne PWM mit Poti. Einmal regeln und  ist. Sehr leise.


----------



## ronny130286 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte schon gern eine geregelt Variante, gerade durch die Einbau im Eisbecher kommt man nur schwer im Nachgang an das Poti (bei der nicht PWM)


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2017)

Das ist auch der Grund für meine Pumpenwahl gewesen. Wenn ich schon so einen komplexen Kühlapparillo aufziehe, dann will ich auch Kontrolle im Detail haben. Deswegen auch die Aquastream Ultimate. Und die wird morgen gegen eine Kombi aus D5 USB ebenfalls von AC und eine Heatkiller Tube ersetzt.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Oktober 2017)

Nur die Pumpe hoch und runter zu regeln macht idR nicht viel Sinn, daher muss man auch nicht an das Poti kommen.
Aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## ronny130286 (17. Oktober 2017)

TheTekkster schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund für meine Pumpenwahl gewesen. Wenn ich schon so einen komplexen Kühlapparillo aufziehe, dann will ich auch Kontrolle im Detail haben. Deswegen auch die Aquastream Ultimate. Und die wird morgen gegen eine Kombi aus D5 USB ebenfalls von AC und eine Heatkiller Tube ersetzt.



Die USB Variante nimmst aber nur weil du keine separate Steuerung hast oder gibt es da noch andere Gründe?


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich will den Aquabus haben. Und den gibt es nur mit USB.



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nur die Pumpe hoch und runter zu regeln macht idR nicht viel Sinn, daher muss man auch nicht an das Poti kommen.


Da haste Recht.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (17. Oktober 2017)

Die D5 USB  von AC intressiert mich auch.
Möchte die gerne in meinem Eisbecher austauschen und dann einfach per USB mit Mainboard verbinden und mit Aqua Software steuern.
Ohne ein Aquero einzubauen zu müssen.
Sollte doch so gehen ne.

Steure ja schon mein Cuplex kryos NEXT mit VISION und mein USB Durchflusssensor von AC mit der Software.
Lüfter steuere ich mit einer Laptron Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2017)

Was willste genau damit steuern? Die Pumpe stellt man sich doch so ein, dass man Lautstärke und Durchfluss in Einklang bringt. Wobei Letzterer eh relativ ist. Mir persönlich geht es nur um die Kontrolle, ums gute Gefühl, um die Technikspielerei.

Edit: Und ich will den häßlichen Aquastream-Inlet-Klotz weghaben.


----------



## ronny130286 (17. Oktober 2017)

Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Die D5 USB  von AC intressiert mich auch.
> Möchte die gerne in meinem Eisbecher austauschen und dann einfach per USB mit Mainboard verbinden und mit Aqua Software steuern.
> Ohne ein Aquero einzubauen zu müssen.
> Sollte doch so gehen ne.
> ...



Was aber sein wird, ist das du den USB Anschluss nicht ohne weiteres an den Eisbecher (stehen) dran bekommen wirst, weil das zu eng wird.


----------



## Haarstrich (17. Oktober 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Nur die Pumpe hoch und runter zu regeln macht idR nicht viel Sinn, daher muss man auch nicht an das Poti kommen.
> Aber jeder wie er meint.



Das ist richtig. Aber wen ich die Pumpe zum Befüllen und Entlüften auf Fullspeed laufen lassen will, muss ich sie ja später wieder auf den Sweetspot runterregeln. Wenn man dann nicht mehr an das Drehpoti kommt, ist das suboptimal.
Wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat, zB. WIHA 207-3,5: Schraubendreher, Schlitz, 3,5 mm, gewinkelt bei reichelt elektronik ist das meist kein Problem. Es gibt aber Einbausituationen in denen man partout nicht mehr an das Ding rankommt.


----------



## Bariphone (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich find gerade der Poti macht die Pumpe so absolut unkompliziert.
Und wenn man im Vorfeld das mit einplant gibt es null Problem. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Tekkla (17. Oktober 2017)

Letzten Endes leben wir im digitalen Zeitalter. Warum als etwas mechanisch und obendrein analog regeln, was sich auch digital regeln lässt?


----------



## Painkilleraxel (17. Oktober 2017)

ronny130286 schrieb:


> Was aber sein wird, ist das du den USB Anschluss nicht ohne weiteres an den Eisbecher (stehen) dran bekommen wirst, weil das zu eng wird.



Meinst du,werd ich mir nochmal genau anschauen. Hast du das selber erlebt oder ist es nur eine vermutung?

Oder dann liegen in sowas einbauen ohne rückseiten deckel.Amazon.com: Bitspower D5 MOD Package with POM TOP S (Black) and MOD Kit V2 (Golden): Computers & Accessories

Oder Metalik Amazon.com: Bitspower D5 MOD Package with POM TOP S (Black) and MOD Kit V2 (Black Sparkle 2): Computers & Accessories


----------



## ronny130286 (17. Oktober 2017)

Painkilleraxel schrieb:


> Meinst du,werd ich mir nochmal genau anschauen. Hast du das selber erlebt oder ist es nur eine vermutung?
> 
> Oder dann liegen in sowas einbauen ohne rückseiten deckel.Amazon.com: Bitspower D5 MOD Package with POM TOP S (Black) and MOD Kit V2 (Golden): Computers & Accessories
> 
> Oder Metalik Amazon.com: Bitspower D5 MOD Package with POM TOP S (Black) and MOD Kit V2 (Black Sparkle 2): Computers & Accessories



Bei Aquatuning hatte das der Support geschrieben:


> Sie können die Pumpe am Eisbecher montieren. Wenn sie allerdings eine  Monatage über die beiliegenden Füße des Eisbechers nachdenken, sollte  man wissen, dass man keinen USB Stecker mehr unten an die Pumpe  anschließen kann. Der Platz reicht hier nicht aus. Sofern sie den  Eisbecher liegend oder z.B. an einem Radiator hängend montieren, stellt  das aber kein Problem dar.



 und selbst mit der VPP755 ging es recht knapp zu, ich bin von der stehenden Variante ausgegangen.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Oktober 2017)

Passt der Eisbecher auf ein Shoggy Sandwich? Wenn ja, dann einfach die passenden Löcher in das Material schneiden. Das täte der Entkopplung keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2017)

SHoggy kannst du dir doch nach eigenem Bedarf schnell selbst zusammenkleben


----------



## Eispala (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in meinem System eine Aquacomputer D5 kombiniert mit einem Eisbecher, und das ganze steht senkrecht auf einem Shoggy Sandwich - Angeschlossen habe ich sowohl aquabus als auch USB.

Ich glaube die D5 geht nicht unter 25% Leistung, was allerdings kein Problem ist - Die Pumpe macht an diesem Punkt bei mir immernoch 72L/H, und ist dabei weniger laut als das Laufgeräusch einer normalen HDD.  Ich habe aber auch nur 3 Kühlblücke, 1 Radiator und keine Winkel verbaut.

Über USB sollte man die Aquacomputer D5 ja auch in der Aquasuite steuern können.

Ich finde das auch um einiges bequemer / praktikabler, mittlerweile habe ich nicht mehr wirklich Lust extra meinen PC auf zu machen und mich zu verrenken um an einen kleinen Drehknopf zum regeln der Pumpenleistung zu kommen.


----------



## DARPA (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein mal richtig geplant und das verstellen per Poti ist super easy 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber klar, hängt auch vom Case ab, welche Einbausituation möglich ist.

Eine Frage: Wenn man die AC PWM Version ohne PWM Signal betreibt, also nur Spannungsversorgung angeschlossen ist, wie schnell läuft die dann?


----------



## Venom89 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ohne pwm Signal 100%

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wenn man die AC PWM Version ohne PWM Signal betreibt, also nur Spannungsversorgung angeschlossen ist, wie schnell läuft die dann?


Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Unterschied macht, aber die USB Variante kommt mit 60% direkt ab AC. Waren 3.700 RPM.

Seit heute bin ich zudem stolzer Besitzer einer Aquacomputer D5 mit USB. Ich bin mehr als begeistert von der Leistung und auch der Laufruhe.


----------



## Darki88 (19. Oktober 2017)

Die D5 Pumpen sind doch alle gleich? Wieso ist eine EK D5 PWM bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter als eine Alphacool 655(mit poti).  Bei der EK verursacht auch mehr Vibrationen im Gehäuse


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

Wir die Pumpe lauter oder nimmst du die Frequenz nur anders war? Bei mir ist es so, dass ich auf 60% Leistung die von der Pumpe erzeugten Geräusche kaum bis gar nicht höre. Weit darüber und weit darunter nehme ich die erzeugten Frequenzen durch den Rotor und sehr deutlich wahr.


----------



## Darki88 (19. Oktober 2017)

Habe die EK bei 67%  1600rpm laufen (30 l/h - recht Silent). Bei 60% wären es  unter 20l/h und ist komischer weise auch lauter. Da kommt es auf die Frequenz an. Bei 70% brummt es dann wieder deutlich mehr. Ich hab halt keine HDD verbaut und Lüfter laufen alle bei 400rpm. Mein Sky Receiver ist quasi lauter. Wenn ich beide Pumpe auf 100% stehen habe, sind es aber schon ein paar dezibel unterschied. Die Pumpenmechanik also das Schaufelrad dreht sich an beiden Pumpen gleich. Alphacool meint zu der vpp755 dass sie daran arbeiten und es noch ein paar Wochen dauern würde bis das Problem gelöst haben.  

Meine Montage der Pumpe mit weicher EK Gummientkopplung: http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/THh44764.jpg
Die rote Farbe(AQ rot) hab ich rausgeschmissen und durch Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch getausscht. Dadurch wurde es nochmal ein wenig leiser. Scheinbar schmiert die Flüsstigkeit besser.

Mein System: sysprofile


----------



## Tekkla (19. Oktober 2017)

Interessant. Meine Pumpe von AC dreht bei 100% auf knapp unter 4.800 RMP.


----------



## ronny130286 (19. Oktober 2017)

Mein Entscheidung ist auf der AC USB Varatine gefallen.
Ich habe heute verbaut => das USB Kabel bekommt man ganz knapp angschlossen, sicherlich auch begünsitigt die das Loch in der Halterung für Wasserpumpen von meinem Dark Base 900 Pro.

Die Pumpe habe ich dann eingestellt => Standard war sie, auch bei mir, auf 60% eingestellt
Bei 100% haben ich im Kreislauf ca 140l/h an Durchfluss. eingestellt habe ich die Pumpe jetzt auf 55% und da bin ich bei knappen 80l/h und sie ist unhörbar.

Langzeittest steht jetzt an


----------



## dergunia (28. Oktober 2017)

Moin ihr alle,

Ich hab endlich von flexibel auf Hardtube umgestellt. Hatte vorher, wie viele andere auch, den AC Eisbecher mit einer D5 drunter. Da hatte ich die VPP755 und dazu muss ich leider sagen absoluter Fehlkauf! Ich habe mir jetzt die VPP655 bestellt, da die 755er ein Eigenleben entwickelt hat. Mal geht sie und alles ist entspannt, an anderen Tagen kommt das Kühlmittel in zählbaren Tropfen raus und dann gibt's noch die häufige Variante (Rechner an, Pumpe dreht hoch->Rechner läuft 5 Min, Pumpe verweigert den Dienst). Hab über die 655er fast nur gutes gelesen und jetzt heißt es abwarten und testen. Ärgert mich halt weil's 80 Flocken für den A**** sind :/


----------



## v3nom (28. Oktober 2017)

Alphacool anschreiben? Die kennen das Problem. Sollten dir Evtl auch den Wechsel auf eine 655 ermöglichen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (29. Oktober 2017)

v3nom schrieb:


> Alphacool anschreiben? Die kennen das Problem. Sollten dir Evtl auch den Wechsel auf eine 655 ermöglichen.



Stimmt so. Du kanst die 755 zurück geben,das wird dir gut geschrieben und dann kanst du dir die  655 kaufen,nur so machen die das. Nicht direckter tausch.!!!
So machen die das.


----------



## Shutterfly (30. Oktober 2017)

So machen die das?


----------

